# Environmental/Stormwater/Construction



## paulito (Jan 5, 2017)

Our firm is looking to replace one of our long time employees that just left to take over his dad's business. We are looking for a do everything type of guy to assist and learn our work under our main operator. Work would entail, streambank restoration/stabilization, Erosion control, Planting, Stormwater maintenance, etc. Basically all outside work. Starting pay would be $11-$14+ depending on experience. No experience necessary but bobcat/machinery experience a plus. if you had a CDL that would be even better. During the height of the summer our guys area getting a solid 50 hours a week so overtime is available. 

submit resume to jobs@aquascape.net or call out office at 678-445-0077 and ask for Paul.


----------



## paulito (Jan 9, 2017)

We are now hiring for our Lake Technician position as well within our lake and pond management department. 

LAKE TECHNICIAN
Join the Aquascape Environmental team! We’re seeking a full-time Lake Technician for a permanent position. Primarily outdoor work providing service at our Lake & Pond Management clients at locations around Metro Atlanta.
Requirements:
High school diploma
Basic swimming ability
Valid Driver’s License and clean driving record
The ideal candidate will enjoy working outdoors and have an interest in aquatic flora and fauna; education and/or experience in lake maintenance will be given preference. Hourly rate $11-14, based on experience; some overtime during busy spring and summer seasons.
Interested applicants, please submit resume to jobs@aquascape.net with “Lake Technician” in the subject line.


----------



## paulito (Apr 12, 2017)

Still looking for good people for our woodstock office.


----------



## paulito (Apr 27, 2017)

If you like working outdoors and around water give us a shout. We are looking to hire some good people.


----------

